# De qué trató / se trató la película?



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si esta frase es correcta:

¿De qué trató la película?

No estoy seguro, pero creo que es incorrecto:

¿De qué *se* trató la película?

¿Qué opináis? 

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si esta frase es correcta:
> 
> ¿De qué trató la película?
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero creo que es incorrecto:
> 
> ¿De qué *se* trató la película?
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que es aconsejable la primera:
*¿De qué trató la película?* La película trataba de (cuyo tema era)   espías.

El verbo, _tratar de_, tiene el mismo significado que en este otro ejemplo:
"Tengo un libro que trata de las costumbres de los animales".

Se puede usar la forma impersonal, pero la construcción es diferente:
*Se* trata de una película sobre espías.

En el primer ejemplo, el objeto preposicional (del verbo tratar de) es "espías", mientras que en el segundo es "una película".

Saludos


----------



## MissBrightside

Mi opinión es que, en este, caso el uso del pasado no es del todo correcto.
Yo utilizaría la construcción en presente: *"¿de qué trata la película?"* ya que, aunque la acción de verla la realizases en un tiempo ya pasado, la película sigue existiendo y se puede volver a ver. 
Aún así, si quieres utilizar el pasado: *"¿De qué trataba la película?" *sería más acertado. Utilizar "trató" resulta algo raro.
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Ambas formas son correctas, creo que en Latinoamérica (ciertamente en México) es mucho más común la forma transitiva.



> Tratar:
> 
> *2.*Cuando significa ‘hablar o versar sobre un determinado asunto’, puede construirse *como transitivo, o como intransitivo no pronominal *con un complemento con _de, sobre _o _acerca de:_ _«La novela ganadora trata el tema de los hogares de reeducación»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 11.12.79); _«La novela trata de este asunto desde muchos ángulos»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.12.95).


 

MissBrightside, la forma en pretérito también es correcta, si bien es cierto que la película no ha dejado de existir, no es tanto el enfásis que se hace en el tiempo verbal.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

MissBrightside said:


> Mi opinión es que, en este, caso el uso del pasado no es del todo correcto.
> Yo utilizaría la construcción en presente: *"¿de qué trata la película?"* ya que, aunque la acción de verla la realizases en un tiempo ya pasado, la película sigue existiendo y se puede volver a ver.
> Aún así, si quieres utilizar el pasado: *"¿De qué trataba la película?" *sería más acertado. Utilizar "trató" resulta algo raro.
> Saludos.


No abro juicio sobre su corrección pero cuando leí el título pensé exactamente lo mismo: no me suena natural. Tampoco me parecería adecuado si se tratara de un libro o de una obra de teatro. Tal vez haya variaciones regionales, no lo sé.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Las dos formas son correctas. 





> ¿De qué trató la película? = ¿De qué *se* trató la película?


Saludos


----------



## Emmitas

En mi opinion ambas son correctas.


----------



## MissBrightside

Imagino que las variaciones regionales influyen en gran medida.
En España no utilizamos el registro del pasado o pretérito tan a menudo como en otros sitios en los que es más común utilizarlo.
Quizá por eso a mi me suene raro, lo que no quiere decir que no sea correcto.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Pinairun

MissBrightside said:


> Imagino que las variaciones regionales influyen en gran medida.
> En España no utilizamos el registro del pasado o pretérito tan a menudo como en otros sitios en los que es más común utilizarlo.
> Quizá por eso a mi me suene raro, lo que no quiere decir que no sea correcto.
> ¡Un saludo!


 

A mis oídos de española tampoco me sonaba bien "trató", pero entiendo que el pretérito simple es muy habitual en otros países. 

También habría empleado "de qué trata o trataba".
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas! Pero todavía tengo una duda.

Entiendo esta frase: 
¿De qué trata la película? La película trata de espías.

Pero no entiendo la estructura gramatical de esta frase: 
¿De qué *se* trata la película? La película *se *trata de espías.  

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Para una película yo usaría "trataba". Para un documental, una conferencia... yo usaría "trató".


----------



## litelchau

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas! Pero todavía tengo una duda.
> 
> Entiendo esta frase:
> ¿De qué trata la película? La película trata de espías.
> 
> Pero no entiendo la estructura gramatical de esta frase:
> ¿De qué *se* trata la película? La película *se *trata de espías.
> 
> Saludos


_ ¿De qué se trata la película?_ es incorrecta, porque "se trata" es impersonal y no puede llevar sujeto.


----------



## Pitt

litelchau said:


> _ ¿De qué se trata la película?_ es incorrecta, porque "se trata" es impersonal y no puede llevar sujeto.


 
¡Gracias! Lo has explicado bien y estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## martaaa

…. Y  “¿de qué se trata en la película?”, ¿puede ser otra posibilidad?


----------



## Pinairun

martaaa said:


> …. Y “¿de qué se trata en la película?”, ¿puede ser otra posibilidad?


 

Sí, es otra posibilidad. Mantiene la impersonalidad del verbo y "en la película" es un c.circunstancial.


----------



## hosec

Hola, Pitt:

La verdad es que no se me ocurriría nunca usar el verbo "tratarse" (esto es, en su forma pronominal, no pasiva ni impersonal) en ese contexto.

Del DRAE (que seguro que ya has visto):
*3. *tr. Comunicar, relacionarse con un individuo. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl. _Tratarse __CON__ los vecinos._
*4. *tr. Tener relaciones amorosas. U. m. c. intr.
*6. *tr. Cuidar bien, o mal, a alguien, especialmente en orden a la comida, vestido, etc. U. t. c. prnl.


Por tanto: ¿De qué trata la película?


----------



## MissBrightside

Opino exactamente lo mismo, no es correcto utilizar el verbo "tratarse" en ese contexto.


----------



## Pinairun

MissBrightside said:


> Opino exactamente lo mismo, no es correcto utilizar el verbo "tratarse" en ese contexto.


 

¿De qué se trata en esta discusión? ¿De qué se habla o escribe en esta discusión?. Es la forma impersonal del verbo "tratar de".

Se trata
Se trataba
Se trató
Se tratará

Tratar de (o Tratar sobre):
Hablar o escribir sobre cierta materia.
Hablar con otra u otras personas de cierto asunto sobre el que hay que tomar acuerdos.

Creo, por lo tanto, que en una película se puede tratar de multitud de asuntos.

Serán los personajes los que traten de esto o aquello, pero en la película.

_"En  "El jardinero fiel", una película que protagonizó Ralph Feinnes, se trataba de la falta de ética de algunos laboratorios farmacéuticos y de la distribución de medicamentos en África._


----------



## Pitt

Solo me extraña que se lea muchas veces en Google esta frase incorrecta: _¿De que se trata la película?_  ¿Quizás se trate de un uso regional?

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Pitt said:


> Solo me extraña que se lea muchas veces en Google esta frase incorrecta: _¿De que se trata la película?_  ¿Quizas se trate de un uso regional?
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pitt:

Así es. Ya detallaron ampliamente que el uso es incorrecto pero es, al menos en Colombia, la manera usual de formular este tipo de preguntas.

Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

piraña utria said:


> Hola Pitt:
> 
> Así es. Ya detallaron ampliamente que el uso es incorrecto pero es, al menos en Colombia, la manera usual de formular este tipo de preguntas.
> 
> Saludos,


 
¡Esto es muy interesante! 

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Pinairun said:


> Creo, por lo tanto, que en una película se puede tratar de multitud de asuntos.


 

Ya... dicho así sí llevas razón, Pinairun, pero es que la pregunta de Pitt no es "¿De qué se trata en la película?", con un "se" impersonal y, claro, sin sujeto gramatical ni semántico; la pregunta reza "¿De qué se trata la película?", donde "la película" es sujeto.

SAlud


----------



## Pitt

hosec said:


> Ya... dicho así sí llevas razón, Pinairun, pero es que la pregunta de Pitt no es "¿De qué se trata en la película?", con un "se" impersonal y, claro, sin sujeto gramatical ni semántico; la pregunta reza "¿De qué se trata la película?", donde "la película" es sujeto.
> 
> SAlud


 
Hola hosec:

Si lo he entendido bien, ambas frases son correctas:

1. ¿De qué trata la película?
2. ¿De qué se trata en la película?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> 1. ¿De qué trata la película?
> 2. ¿De qué se trata *en* la película?


 

Así, sí.

Salud


----------



## Pinairun

hosec said:


> Ya... dicho así sí llevas razón, Pinairun, pero es que la pregunta de Pitt no es "¿De qué se trata en la película?", con un "se" impersonal y, claro, sin sujeto gramatical ni semántico; la pregunta reza "¿De qué se trata la película?", donde "la película" es sujeto.
> 
> SAlud


 
Y “¿de qué se trata en la película?”, ¿puede ser otra posibilidad? 

Yo respondía a Martaaa, a esta pregunta del post 14 que, por lo visto, se había cruzado con otras...

¡Vaya lío! 

Un saludo


----------



## Ynez

_- Tengo un problema.
- ¿De qué se trata? = (¿De qué se trata tu problema? _aunque esto ya no es normal decirlo_)
_

Esa pequeña conversación es normal en España (al menos por mi barrio  ), y creo que tiene la misma gramática que _¿De qué se trata la película?_, simplemente que en España eso lo preguntamos con _¿De qué trata la película?/¿De qué va la película?_ A veces la gramática no nos sirve para explicar. Creo que en este caso solo podemos comentar qué es normal dónde.


----------



## Jamestronic

Hola, solo para aportar, aquí en Bolivia también diríamos _"¿De que se trata la película?" o __"¿De que trata la película?" _indistintamente_.
_


----------



## Written_inSpace

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Hilos unidos​
Buenas 

Me gustaría preguntar qué oración sería la más adecuada para un libro:

¿De qué crees que se trata la historia?
En tu opinión, ¿de qué se trata la historia?

¿La primera opción es correcta?
Gracias...


----------



## Rayines

Written_inSpace said:


> Buenas
> 
> Me gustaría preguntar qué oración sería la más adecuada para un libro:
> 
> ¿De qué crees que se trata la historia?
> En tu opinión, ¿de qué se trata la historia?
> 
> ¿La primera opción es correcta?*: para mí es correctísima. *
> Gracias...


----------



## coquis14

Ambas me parecen correctas.Otra podría ser_:¿Sobre qué crees que trata la trama de la historia?_

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Otra:
¿que opiniòn te merece la historia?

saludos


----------



## Servando

ROSANGELUS said:


> Otra:
> ¿que opiniòn te merece la historia?
> 
> saludos



Rosangelus, creo que tu frase cambia totalmente el significado, ya que esta es una pregunta que se haría después de haber leído el libro, mientras que la frase original, es una pregunta para adivinar antes de leer el contenido.

Mis opciones serían, "¿De qué crees que se trata la historia?", "¿Sobre/de que te imaginas que trata la historia?"

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Servando said:


> Rosangelus, creo que tu frase cambia totalmente el significado, ya que esta es una pregunta que se haría después de haber leído el libro, mientras que la frase original, es una pregunta para adivinar antes de leer el contenido.
> 
> Mis opciones serían, "¿De qué crees que se trata la historia?", "¿Sobre/de que te imaginas que trata la historia?"
> 
> Saludos.


 Estas en lo cierto, tal vez cuadre un poquitin con la segunda...pero la verdad es que cambia el sentido...

Gracias Servando, y disculpa Written_inSpace...

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Alma Shofner

De las dos formas está correcto. 

Cuando se trata de una anticipación a la lectura, tambiéen podrías preguntar:
¿De qué crees que se va a tratar la historia?
¿De qué crees que se va a tratar?
¿Qué crees que va a pasar?
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola a todos: Lo que no sabemos, es si la pregunta que hace Written inSpace se es para alguien que todavía no ha leído la historia. Porque en caso de que ya haya sido leída, me parece que la única pregunta posible es: "¿De qué trata....?".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Podría también ser que la novela trata varios temas, y se le pregunta al alumno de qué cree él que trata.


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Podría también ser que la novela trata varios temas, y se le pregunta al alumno de qué cree él que trata.


OK Toño, yo trataba de encontrarle la vuelta para que no pareciera que "de lo que trata la historia" depende de la creencia del alumno. Otra posible, en ese caso, podría ser: "¿Cómo interpretas esta historia?".
Bueno, se me acabó la escasa inventiva, creo que habría que esperar a Written, si es que le sirven nuestras respuestas (¡seguro que sí!) .


----------



## Written_inSpace

Rayines said:


> Bueno, se me acabó la escasa inventiva, creo que habría que esperar a Written, si es que le sirven nuestras respuestas (¡seguro que sí!) .


 
Sí, definitivamente.
Supestamente, cuando a los alumnos se les pregunta esto, todavía no han leído leído el libro.

Entonces usaré "¿*Sobre qué crees que se trata la historia*?"

Gracias por todas las respuestas.


----------



## LeaM

Pinairun said:


> A mis oídos de española tampoco me sonaba bien "trató", pero entiendo que el pretérito simple es muy habitual en otros países.
> 
> También habría empleado "de qué trata o trataba".
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo con MissBrightside y Pinairun. He notado que los que saben bien el idioma (los hispanohablantes) suelen usar el presente cuando usamos el pretérito. 

Claro no es "incorrecto" el uso del pretérito, pero un nativo por lo general no lo utilizaría en estos casos. Mi sugerencia es que hagamos caso a los que sí saben.


----------

